# Help with my new scout slingshoot



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I got my new Scout in the mail today, it's made very well and it shoots good. The only thing I don't like about it is the bands that came on it, they are very weak.

They are made of latex, 7/8" wide and 10 1/2" long and 0.30" thick. My draw length is 31" would it help to shorten the bands? if so how much?

Thanks Hoss


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I got my new Scout in the mail today, it's made very well and it shoots good. The only thing I don't like about it is the bands that came on it, they are very weak.
> 
> ...


shorten the band length..try 7" from pouch to forks....but seems 31" draw should be 6" from pouch to fork tie...

for every inch of length...the band streachs 5".........6" will work I have a 32" draw length...

the latex .030 is good....Hope this helps ya out~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Does the 6" to 7" length just apply to the latex? I also have a set of natural gum bands that are 5/8" wide and 10 1/2" long and 1/16" thick.

Is there a chart or something that tells what the band length should be based on the type of rubber and your draw length?

Thanks For Your Help!

Hoss


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Does the 6" to 7" length just apply to the latex? I also have a set of natural gum bands that are 5/8" wide and 10 1/2" long and 1/16" thick.
> 
> Is there a chart or something that tells what the band length should be based on the type of rubber and your draw length?
> 
> ...


the 6"to 7" applies to any elastic's you can use.....like I mentioned the 5 inch is a general rule ...

I have no idea as to any charts.......when you buy bands most are 101/2" long.....so you can make adjustments for different

draw lengths people have....Just start with a band see hoe it shoots..if feels to weak ..shorten the band by 1/2" to a inch...

Buy for your draw of 32" the 6"to 7" will be real close to what you need...giving a lot of power......but to be accurate with your

aiming & shooting..you will want a little longer band...tell you are hitting your target almost every time.....say start out with 8"

from pouch to fork tie......you will just have to play with it ..there is no magic answer...you do what will work for you...

I just gave you some place to start with as a ref point.....so like I say you will have to play with it to get it to work best for you..

may take a day or longer to get it figured out...the main thing is too keep shooting at your target....

if your starting out ..set a soda pop can say 15 feet away...see how many times you can hit in 10 shots.....when you get good there

move back another 5 feet..so now you are at 20 feet....Just keep shooting...keep backing up till you can shoot good at 33 feet...

it won't come over night..you got too keep shooting...I have no clue how long it will take you to be hitting good at 33 feet...

But just keep shooting..the more you shoot the better you will be...may take you 1 to 3 months....just keep shooting..

practice..practice..practice........Hope all this will help you out........AKAOldmiser


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Get a Nitro band set.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Oldmiser for your help, I have one more question, when you say from pouch to fork tie, do you mean from the end of the pouch, or where the bands tie on?

Thanks

Hoss


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Thanks Oldmiser for your help, I have one more question, when you say from pouch to fork tie, do you mean from the end of the pouch, or where the bands tie on?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hoss


Typically, its measured from the pouch tie to the point where it touches the slingshot, in the Scout's case, where the bands are pinched by the FlipClips.

The latex you got from Nathan is likely .040" latex which is awesome, but will take some 'conditioning' (lots of stretching/shooting). I recommend going with a 3.5-4x elongation rate, which means if you take your draw length: 31 divided by 3.5-4, you get approx 8.5-7.5" active length (pouch tie to contact point on sling). You can start with 8.5 and if it still feels sluggish, you can trim the bands back (since they are straight cut and the flipclips are awesome that way) until you reach 7.5" if needed.

3.5-4x elongation won't tax the rubber too much since most good latexes are supposed to stretch out at least 5-6x it's length (known from my latex examination glove days).

Worst case scenario is that you bork up the bands, get some other latex/theraband and make your own custom bands to suit your tastes, it's all about experimenting till you find something you like and enjoy shooting.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I am experimenting with Theraband gold tapered 3/4" - 1/2", with a narrow pouch. So far it works well for my purposes (target, indoors). Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend..now you are armed with all these great suggestions as too get you set-up and shooting...Just go out

now and practice..practice..make any minor adjustments you have to make..But keep shooting..you will get all

zeroed in ...Just remember to keep it fun....Kill those soda cans.....Best too ya...Let us know how you are progressing

At one time or another every person in this SSF Forum was just where you are...with owning a slingshot...now the learning

process of shooting......getter done my friend.......~AKAOldmiser


----------

